# Worlds Shortest Hold Up...ever!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Shortest Hold Up

Hopefully I did THIS link right!


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Good one!!! Another great example of "man's best friend" showing why.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

That was awesome!! Hopefully that guy is locked up now and missing a rather large chunk out of his







.

Brad


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

ankle?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

hip?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

are we getting warmer?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thigh?


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's a hint: He's probably keeping it against the wall while in jail.









Brad


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

bradnjess said:


> Here's a hint: He's probably keeping it against the wall while in jail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um, uh.....cheeks?


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey! That guy threw his beloved dog into the line of fire!!!!


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

I just LOVE it when the bad guys get their Butt kicked, bitten and thrown in Jail. Sad part is some two-bit mouth-piece (AKA Lawyer) will try and sue the shop owner AND the dog !!!


----------

